# My boyfriend is taking steroids and is a different person on them



## Laura514

My fiance is taking steroids and turns into a different person when he takes them. He blames everything that happens on me its my fault, it was my fault that he started texing a old "friend" and said that i caused him to do it. He flips out and tells me hes miserable with me. He seems more laid back because he is cycling off these past 2-3 weeks. But still gets very angry. I have ask him to stop and he says no. Do I say and try to keep our family together? Any feedback would be helpfull 
He takes Nandrolone decanoate Decabol
testosteron cypionate 
Trembolona QV75 
I dont know anything about any of these?


----------



## In_The_Wind

yes those are all steriods and can cause many issues especially emotional ones I would either A. get him to agree to get off them safely or B. Leave him no inbetween these drugs are very powerful and can cause the user to not be themselves similar to other addictive drugs. 

the first one is known as deca or dbol 
the second is Test or testosteron 
the 3rd one is known as tren 

they are all injectabiles i believe 

again set your boundaries and if he refuses then I would pack my bags and leave


----------



## chillymorn

yuck.....time for a ultimatium quit or your out of there.

angry out bursts.and wrecking his body.
can't see anything good about it.


----------



## keeper63

Long-term use of these drugs can also cause testicular atrophy (shrinking of his balls), breast development ("***** tits"), infertility, ED, and cancer, among other things.

That's on top of the behavioral problems. I would have an honest talk with him about safely tapering off these drugs. Unless he is a professional body builder (i.e. competes in contests for a living), I can't see why anyone would do this to themselves.


----------



## thunderstruck

This was 20+ years ago...but a lot of the guys I used to hang with in college were on roids (I never tried it). Most were okay, but a few had the rages. The slightest thing could set them off, and they'd get a wild look in their eyes like they could kill you over nothing.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

In the OP you said family. Does that mean that the two of you have kids? 

Him taking the steroids are a new thing for him it sounds like. Well, they do have A LOT of undesirable side effects. You get the classic "roid rage" where he may start destroying things in the house or may even become physically abusive to you and the kids(?). Also, the drugs will cause his sex organs to atrophy because the drugs are providing all the testosterone the body needs, so the testicles will go dormant and his body will no longer produce testosterone on its own. Great for the sex life... And there are the side effects that can cause heart disease and liver disease. They're nasty drugs to be taking long term. 

What purpose does your husband have in taking them? I'll bet he has none aside from trying to look better for the ladies.


----------



## wiigirl

chillymorn said:


> yuck.....time for a ultimatium quit or your out of there.
> 
> angry out bursts.and wrecking his body.
> can't see anything good about it.


This....I actually put steroids in drug use category...not accepted.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall

the only way the use of these is ok is if there is a medical reason and they are taken in the correct theraputic doses. i take test because my body no longer produces it but I take it underr a doctors orders and only in the prescribed way.


----------



## 67flh

the trem,is what's giving him problems..been there,done it..the test cyp,no problems there..the deca--also should be no problems by itself,but really shouldn't run it the same time as the trem. i could tell you some great storied about when i was on trem. Just wondering is he going anything for pct, since you say he's "off" cycle?


----------



## Laura514

67flh said:


> the trem,is what's giving him problems..been there,done it..the test cyp,no problems there..the deca--also should be no problems by itself,but really shouldn't run it the same time as the trem. i could tell you some great storied about when i was on trem. Just wondering is he going anything for pct, since you say he's "off" cycle?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laura514

Not sure what pct is? He has told me he is cycling off and taking winstraw to cut his water? Not sure. He's just a different person. Nothing i do is right he is so irritable. He caint even stand himself but he says its not the steroids or i guess trem? Can you suggest anything to make him see? Or should i just pack up we have a two yrear old son.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laura514

Plan 9 from OS said:


> In the OP you said family. Does that mean that the two of you have kids?
> 
> Him taking the steroids are a new thing for him it sounds like. Well, they do have A LOT of undesirable side effects. You get the classic "roid rage" where he may start destroying things in the house or may even become physically abusive to you and the kids(?). Also, the drugs will cause his sex organs to atrophy because the drugs are providing all the testosterone the body needs, so the testicles will go dormant and his body will no longer produce testosterone on its own. Great for the sex life... And there are the side effects that can cause heart disease and liver disease. They're nasty drugs to be taking long term.
> 
> What purpose does your husband have in taking them? I'll bet he has none aside from trying to look better for the ladies.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laura514

He has taken them in the past and never acted this way before. I think it a particular type he is taking. We do jave a son that's adores his dad that makes it hard to leave he is only angry toward me and i get the blam. Not sure how he controls that. I think he just likes the fact that he has muscles and people comment on his body and he thrives off of the attention. He says he's not quitting so i guess i have to leave hope my son (2) doesn't hatr me later. My fiance is a good person when he is not on the stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

Laura514 said:


> *He has taken them in the past and never acted this way before. I think it a particular type he is taking. *We do jave a son that's adores his dad that makes it hard to leave he is only angry toward me and i get the blam. Not sure how he controls that. I think he just likes the fact that he has muscles and people comment on his body and he thrives off of the attention. He says he's not quitting so i guess i have to leave hope my son (2) doesn't hatr me later. My fiance is a good person when he is not on the stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually know lots of guys using steroids. The cycle on and off.
After each cycle [ which is about twice per year] they do PCT.[Post Cycle Treatment]
The only time i have ever heard of any obnoxious behaviour associated with its use is in the media.
I don't think its the steroid, I think he's just being obnoxious because of his gains in the gym.
I also work out in the gym and have put on considerable amount of muscle.I have also used lots of stuff.
But the only difference towards my wife is in the bedroom.I am sometimes much more hornier and have a whole lot of energy.As a result we have lots more sex.
I don't go around behaving obnoxious.

Maybe its the stims he's using that has him edgy.[ The new thing you mentioned]
I use a stimulant called Animal Rage & another called Bullnox. They give me the jitters sometimes , depending on my dosage.
[ Stimulants give you a jittery feeling and lots more rage and energy. It helps break down lactic acid and gives you a higher pain tolerance ]

If I have any " carry over" after the gym , from my stim usage, my wife gets the benefits of it in a good way. The sex is be a little more aggressive.
But I NEVER act the fool around her.

I think he's just behaving obnoxious. Its an ego thing.


----------



## Juicer

Laura514 said:


> Not sure what pct is? He has told me he is cycling off and taking winstraw to cut his water? Not sure. He's just a different person. Nothing i do is right he is so irritable. He caint even stand himself but he says its not the steroids or i guess trem? Can you suggest anything to make him see? Or should i just pack up we have a two yrear old son.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is taking winstroll for his PCT?!?
That is another freaking steroid. 

Alright, now I am probably biased, but I would also like to shed some light on his use:
Balls do shrink. But they come back. Done it several times, trust me, they come back.
His rage is likely due to a certain compound. If one of those he is trying for a first time, it is probably that singular compound. 
And compared to other compounds he could be taking, it could be worse. Like the orals I take are way harder on the body than the injectables he takes. 
As for heart problems, liver problems, cholesterol, prostate, all that can be planned for. 
He won't have any liver damage though. But his cholesterol can be helped with Red Hawthrone Berry, Co-Q10 will take care of his heart, and Saw Palmetto will help the prostate. 

Now, PCT: Post cycle therapy. That is when you stop taking the stuff, and take something to get your balls back, and battle growing levels of estrogen, and not fight some bad sides, and lose all your gains. 

Now, he is on a tri-stack. Pretty potent. 
So I know what I would take if I did a tri-stack injectables:
I would get a SERM. (selective-estrogen-receptor-modulator). It will fight some gyno, should help shed water, and fight his rising levels of estrogen. 
Then I would take some OTC stuff. Something with an aromatase inhibitor, (AI) and a suicide inhibitor to battle my estrogen levels even more. 6-bromodione is a good one. There are all sorts of products like this. 
Then I would take something called D-aspartic acid. It increases natural testosterone production by giving the testes the needed parts to make natural testosterone. 

I imagine he has been doing this for a while, and knows all this, but if he doesn't, he has some shopping to do. 



Now, here is what I would suggest:
Don't leave. BAD IDEA. He is already roid-raging because of the compounds he is on. You don't want to fuel that rage, just ride out the cycle. 
Now, I would suggest you have a serious sit down with him. 
I do this stuff, and told my wife, if she doesn't want me doing a certain compound, to tell me, and I'll stop taking it. I no longer take any Tren, because it killed my sex drive. You have to compromise.

Now, tell him you don't want him taking the compound that caused the roid rage. 
ANd he shouldn't be taking this stuff a whole lot. Like, anymore than 2 cycles a year is a bad idea.

Like, I do a cycle, then my post cycle, then I stop for however long the cycle was. For example, if I did a hard cycle that lasted 8 weeks, I will do an 8 week PCT, then not touch anything like the gear for another 16 weeks at a minimum. But my cycles usually only last 4-6 weeks, and no longer.
He should not be going from cycle to PCT, then back on. That is how you destroy your body.


----------



## 67flh

clomid, for pct.,basically by taking injectable steroids he shut down his bodys natural ability to produce testesterone. his bodies at war with itself right now,so the clomid jump starts the bodys ability to produce.


----------



## 40isthenew20

"Roid rage" is more of a misnomer than fact. If you're a **** to begin with, you'll be a bigger **** while using steroids. It doesn't make Mr. Nice Guy the A-Hole. 

Stacking the way the OP spoke about is common and most people using do so for cosmetic reasons as opposed to pro athletes.


----------



## Laura514

Thank you for the inforamtion it good to know that there are alternatives other than me just giving up and leaving. 

What is a replacement for the Trem?

Also should I wait a another week or so untill I ask him to switch out the trem due to him freaking out on me. Maybe it will be out of his system a little more so I can at least get a word in. I have been jsut agreeing with everything he says jsut to keep the peace. I am to the point where if something does change I want to give up. 
Also does he see or know how he is acting. Because he blames me for his outburst?

Thank You


----------



## Laura514

;


----------



## Caribbean Man

Laura514 said:


> Thank you for the inforamtion it good to know that there are alternatives other than me just giving up and leaving.
> 
> What is a replacement for the Trem?
> 
> Also should I wait a another week or so untill I ask him to switch out the trem due to him freaking out on me. Maybe it will be out of his system a little more so I can at least get a word in. I have been jsut agreeing with everything he says jsut to keep the peace. I am to the point where if something does change I want to give up.
> *Also does he see or know how he is acting. Because he blames me for his outburst?*
> 
> Thank You


Laura,
He is responsible for his actions.
Is he this way with his friends, other people , or just with you?


----------



## Laura514

He is this way with everyone. His family, friends one family member will not even answer his phone calls when he is taking the stuff because the way he acts. 
I think he is worse on me because I live with him.

He tells me that he knows I hate him and he's afraid that I am going to leave. I just tell him I am not so he wont flip out.


----------



## chillymorn

Laura514 said:


> He is this way with everyone. His family, friends one family member will not even answer his phone calls when he is taking the stuff because the way he acts.
> I think he is worse on me because I live with him.
> 
> He tells me that he knows I hate him and he's afraid that I am going to leave. I just tell him I am not so he wont flip out.


he sounds like quite the catch!:scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans

Steroids are serious stuff. They def have an effect on emotions AND the fact he's told you he won't stop taking them says it all.



Laura514 said:


> He blames everything that happens on me its my fault, it was my fault that he started texing a old "friend" and said that i caused him to do it. He flips out and tells me hes miserable with me.
> 
> But still gets very angry. I have ask him to stop and he says no.


It's not YOUR fault that he does what he does. He is an adult, responsible for his own actions. You did not MAKE him text his old "friend." That was a choice he made all on his own.



Laura514 said:


> I have been jsut agreeing with everything he says jsut to keep the peace.


Not good. You are walking on eggshells. That does not make a healthy relationship. If you are biding your time to talk to him so you an "get a word in" that means you are playing right into his game. 

Stop doing that. 

Set your boundaries and enforce them.



Laura514 said:


> Also does he see or know how he is acting. Because he blames me for his outburst?


Yes. He is an adult and knows full well how he is behaving.

Was he always controlling/manipulative? Or did that just start after the steroid useage? 



Laura514 said:


> He is this way with everyone. His family, friends one family member will not even answer his phone calls when he is taking the stuff because the way he acts.
> I think he is worse on me because I live with him.
> 
> He tells me that he knows I hate him and he's afraid that I am going to leave. I just tell him I am not so he wont flip out.


I totally believe he treats you worse than everyone else since you're there to be his emotional punching bag. He knows full well nobody else would tolerate that bullsh*t. The fact his family won't even deal with him says a LOT. How is his relationship with them? Does he have friends? What ae those relationships like?

He sounds like a 'roid rager and emotionally abusive to boot.

That whole "I know you hate me/please don't leave" is emotional blackmail at it's finest.

The worst part is it sounds like you have a small child who is growing up in this environment thinking this is normal/ok behavior. This is goin to be VERY damaging for you child if something doesn't change.


----------



## 40isthenew20

The Tren, while a potent steroid, is not what has made this guy Mr. Hyde. It's more likely a combo of things going on in his life and the AAS use is exasperating that. 

Any form of steroid use can cause someone to have a shorter temper (key form of the word used- if you're mild mannered to start, juice won't make you short fused to the max). 

He sounds like the type of guy that wasnt exactly riding up on the white horse to begin with and now is getting worse with his comfort zone (a woman with a child in common) and using gear. 

Perhaps he needs to mature psychologically and the steroids are not the main culprit.


----------



## Laura514

40isthenew20, your right he wasnt the guy on a white horse to begin with. I think the use of supplments has only intensified his smartass personality. I just need to get my things in order and leave becasue I know hes going to start another cycle and it will be the same S*** again. Were only engaged so no divorce. I do hate it for my son.


----------



## Juicer

Laura514 said:


> becasue I know hes going to start another cycle and it will be the same S*** again.


He is going to start another cycle?!?
Where is his rest time?!

I mean, is he trying to slowly casturate himself? Or give himself a medicated vasectomy?

Most people doing a cycle like he is doing, would do the month on the cycle, a month PCT, then take 2 months off the stuff entirely. Sometimes 3-4 to make sure everything is back to normal. You shouldn't be running multiple cycles every 6 months!

This guy has some problem is he is planning on doing another cycle! Get his ass into some counseling for drug addictions.


----------



## The Chimp

OP it don't say where you are but fwiw in a lot of places roids are ilegal without a prescription. If you're in a place like that then **** knows what he's actually taking plus the fact that to get his gear he is proabably in with some seriously bad people. Drug dealer is a drug dealer is drug dealer no matter what and if hes dealing with those people hes in over his head.


----------



## 40isthenew20

Laura514 said:


> 40isthenew20, your right he wasnt the guy on a white horse to begin with. I think the use of supplments has only intensified his smartass personality. I just need to get my things in order and leave becasue I know hes going to start another cycle and it will be the same S*** again. Were only engaged so no divorce. I do hate it for my son.


I'm sorry to hear that and I feel for you. That is a common problem for guys that have a bad attitude to begin with and then blow it up by using. And the cycle that you mentioned is a pretty intense and effective one - for the good and bad. 

Having a child in common makes it really difficult and you're going to have to deal with him basically forever if you're together or not. 

I wish that more people would utilize the 'good' feelings from using steroids more and transcend them from the gym to the home.


----------



## costa200

Roid rage can be caused by steroids but not the way people think it is. The media usually says that these drugs mess with your brain and make you do aggressive things.

I disagree. Plenty of steroid users (the overwhelming majority perhaps) don't have these episodes. BUT you get an insecure-bullied-all-his-life guy on steroids and as soon as he gets a noticeable physique he will act differently. For some that leads to confidence. Others go the dark path and start acting aggressively towards everyone just because, in their mind, they can. When others don't respond "like they should" (because in his mind they should do as he did when he was bullied and wussy out) he gets frustrated and seeks to use his new found muscles to make them pay, because he can... 

Then in the media comes "bodybuilder goes into roid rage at local pub". 

Steroids can really screw up your body in multiple ways. But this one is very dubious. 

To the OP, i think the real reason of his behavior is much simpler and much more common than his drug use:



> it was my fault that *he started texing a old "friend"* and said that i caused him to do it.


There is your real issue. It really has nothing to do with steroid use. As he keeps on getting muscle mass and feeling better about himself he is looking at other options and he is appreciating you less and less. This is what you have to work on.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly

Why any guy takes them is beyond me. It must be a dude thing. I think it is stupid.


----------



## 40isthenew20

Knoxvillekelly said:


> Why any guy takes them is beyond me. It must be a dude thing. I think it is stupid.


It's simple - the fountain of youth x10. You feel great, look great (when used properly with diet and exercise; another misnomer about them is that they are magic shots/pills), have more energy, stamina and libido. Even more than when you were in your 20s.

It's similar to plastic surgery that women flock to. Face lifts, tummy tucks, boob jobs, etc. it's all cosmetic and psychological. 

Instead, you're working hard for the big boobs and tummy tuck. Gives you instant satisfaction, gratitude and pride. 

Guy thing? Sure is, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Laura514

costa200 said:


> Roid rage can be caused by steroids but not the way people think it is. The media usually says that these drugs mess with your brain and make you do aggressive things.
> 
> I disagree. Plenty of steroid users (the overwhelming majority perhaps) don't have these episodes. BUT you get an insecure-bullied-all-his-life guy on steroids and as soon as he gets a noticeable physique he will act differently. For some that leads to confidence. Others go the dark path and start acting aggressively towards everyone just because, in their mind, they can. When others don't respond "like they should" (because in his mind they should do as he did when he was bullied and wussy out) he gets frustrated and seeks to use his new found muscles to make them pay, because he can...
> 
> Then in the media comes "bodybuilder goes into roid rage at local pub".
> 
> Steroids can really screw up your body in multiple ways. But this one is very dubious.
> 
> To the OP, i think the real reason of his behavior is much simpler and much more common than his drug use:
> 
> 
> 
> There is your real issue. It really has nothing to do with steroid use. As he keeps on getting muscle mass and feeling better about himself he is looking at other options and he is appreciating you less and less. This is what you have to work on.


I agree wtih your thoughts on the real issue the friend is "22" I'm 33 and she is shopping for someone she just happen to go to the same gym at the same time he did I found out yesterday that they are still tx almost everyday. I want to stay and try to make it work but I guess he is infatuated with her now so should I packup me and my son and go or trust that they are just friend? when I ask him if they were talking he lied and said no and accused me of snooping thru his phone.


----------



## Caribbean Man

costa200 said:


> Roid rage can be caused by steroids but not the way people think it is. The media usually says that these drugs mess with your brain and make you do aggressive things.
> 
> *I disagree. Plenty of steroid users (the overwhelming majority perhaps) don't have these episodes. BUT you get an insecure-bullied-all-his-life guy on steroids and as soon as he gets a noticeable physique he will act differently. For some that leads to confidence. Others go the dark path and start acting aggressively towards everyone just because, in their mind, they can. *When others don't respond "like they should" (because in his mind they should do as he did when he was bullied and wussy out) he gets frustrated and seeks to use his new found muscles to make them pay, because he can...
> 
> Then in the media comes "bodybuilder goes into roid rage at local pub".
> 
> Steroids can really screw up your body in multiple ways. But this one is very dubious.
> 
> To the OP, i think the real reason of his behavior is much simpler and much more common than his drug use:
> 
> 
> 
> There is your real issue. It really has nothing to do with steroid use. As he keeps on getting muscle mass and feeling better about himself he is looking at other options and he is appreciating you less and less. This is what you have to work on.


:iagree:

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## costa200

Laura514 said:


> I agree wtih your thoughts on the real issue the friend is "22" I'm 33 and she is shopping for someone she just happen to go to the same gym at the same time he did I found out yesterday that they are still tx almost everyday. I want to stay and try to make it work but I guess he is infatuated with her now so should I packup me and my son and go or trust that they are just friend? when I ask him if they were talking he lied and said no and accused me of snooping thru his phone.



Sorry to hear this. 
Maybe you should start a thread in the "Coping with infidelity" section. The lies, the denial, the accusations are all typical cheating behavior. Plenty of people there to give you advice on how to deal with this. If you want to work on it or end it, there will be people there to guide you through.


----------



## Jellybeans

Even more reason to move on faster.
What are you waiting for?
He has no respect for you.


----------



## WalkingInLight

Laura514 said:


> I agree wtih your thoughts on the real issue the friend is "22" I'm 33 and she is shopping for someone she just happen to go to the same gym at the same time he did I found out yesterday that they are still tx almost everyday. I want to stay and try to make it work but I guess he is infatuated with her now so should I packup me and my son and go or trust that they are just friend? when I ask him if they were talking he lied and said no and accused me of snooping thru his phone.


Friend, I think you already know the answer to your questions, you are just are sturggling to accept the truth. Denial always prevents us from taking the first step to recovery.


----------



## lifeisnotsogood

It's time to not be engaged anymore. That's all.


----------



## sue12345

im a mother of a 20 yr old son whom i have had to kik out n have arrested he became obsessed with this body building rubbish n taking steroids to the point were he would become violent n smash my house up n steal money out of my bank account if i didnt give him money for his 8 meals a day it has totaly riped r family apart


----------

